# 6 in 1 gadget



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, is it £80 for one or £80 for a set (pair)  


tony


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its states £80 each 8O 

Love the video 

5 = step and 6 = stool are pushing it a bit

can you think of any other uses

7: If you chuck it hard enough "ITS A PLANE" :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I tried one of these out on the CAK Tanks stand at the NEC.

Observations

- supplied in singles, so expensive if you wanted/needed two.
- heavy (including the storage bag over 5kg each)
- very stiff and difficult to use but would probably ease with use or a touch of grease.
- covered (literally) in sharp ridges. By the time I had managed to persuade it back into its (yellow) storage bag, said bag was "shop-soiled" with blood stains.

I think CAK had it priced at around £60 (might have been a show offer). It would probably do the advertised job admirably - but also buy a pair of stout gloves.

Mike


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

The ODB price of £80.83, plus Shipping at £7.00, appears to be £87.30 per set.

At almost £5 less the same Item is priced at £74.95, plus £7.95 p&p, Total £82.90 at

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/fiamma_levels.htm#Buy

One could probably achieve this lower price at ODB with an individual Price Match per customer but:

Why cannot ODB match an already advertised price to start with?

Could there be a MHF Discount at ODB that I may have missed?

The item looks good but if you already have levellers etc a pair of these at over £160/pair is Expensive Plastic....


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Because the original link is locked so you can't comment this is what were talking about
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-60896.html

Alan H


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

loughrigg said:


> I tried one of these out on the CAK Tanks stand at the NEC.
> 
> Observations
> 
> ...


Currently £69 plus carriage from CAK


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The reason I asked was the last comment on the advert which stated buy THEM(which infers plural) as apposed to buy IT.

tony


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It states within the ad

Uniko pack includes:

a handy yellow waterproof bag 
1 Uniko 6in1
Two 11 cm blocking handles 
Two 13 cm blocking handles 
Assembly instructions

Alan H


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to all,
I posted on these on the 28/03/2008 with a reference www.campingshop.it The price then was just under 70euros each, exchange at the time approx.£50, todays price is 80.10euros for one or 74.76euros each if you buy two +p&p. They are now available in the UK and cheaper. The only time you will be thinking are they worth the money is when you are bogged down and need them..
viator


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

At that price, I will stick to my Fiamma ramps and cheap gripmats ! 8O


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> 7: If you chuck it hard enough "ITS A PLANE" :wink:


Made me laugh a lot, Alan :lol:

Don't forget that, as MHF subscribers, we get 5% discount. Price matching, tough, is the better idea at that price :?

Gerald


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Only £190 for 2 stools only weighing 10kgs,bargain :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol at these comments, hmmm i wasn't aware of anyone else offering them for sale atm so i just stuck them on at retail price.

But as Gerald says with your mhf discount the price is within a few pence of one of the competitors 

Will have to look around and see if anyone else has them up, i did a search on google and didnt really find any retailers for them, obviously they either haven't been doing their seo work or been added very recently


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

You can get a fair amount of beer, in the same locker space that a pair of those 6 in 1's would take up.

It's a "no brainer" for me. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

this device like many other mh gadgets and products won't suit everyone, some people will love them, some people will hate them, some will have much cheaper combinations of products to do the same job etc etc 

Some people cant live without their fully automatic all singing all dancing satellite tv system in their vans, whilst others are happy with a manual system and can't understand why people would spend £1000s on watching TV, whilst others cannot understand why people have TVs in their MHs at all after all they are for getting out and about and away from home 

Everyone is different, with different expectations and different budgets 

Cest la vie, Can't please everybody all the time


----------

